
Essential launches $149 headphone dongle - ccwilson10
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/13/18092620/essential-phone-magnetic-headphone-jack-adapter
======
vyrotek
I really enjoy my Essential. Anyone know where I can find the gold edition?

------
lostgame
What a consistent disappointment Essential ended up to be.

